# Egg Laying and Watery Droppings



## alphabetsoup (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello everybody. My bird, Noodle, is laying eggs for the first time and she's been making these extremely large watery droppings. Is this normal for while they are egg laying or should I see a vet?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those are called egg poops and they're very normal for an egg laying hen.


----------



## alphabetsoup (Dec 1, 2011)

ok great.... How long should I keep the infertile eggs in there?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Until she abandons them...otherwise she'll just lay more to replace the ones you took away.


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

roxy and alphabetsoup thank you for this i was having this problem with Snow and thought something was wrong. so it looks like she mated with Buttons just a few days or weeks before i got her


----------

